# Fastest Bit for cutting 1/2 Plywood???



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I've heard spiral bits are good for fast plywood cutting. What is the fastest bit to quickly cut through 1/2 ply following a pattern?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, you should rough cut your wood with a jig or band saw leaving perhaps a 1/4" to trim with your router. Saw blades are always cheaper than router bits and are designed for fast cutting. Bits to use on plywood depends on the type of cut: a through cut can be done with either a straight or spiral cutter or a compression cutter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

It sounds like you should stick with the bit you are now using, unless you want to make new patterns and use the brass guides..

======


----------

